# Lowrance structure scan



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

have not used it, I have the HDS-5 gen 2, probably not 'needed' for inshore, maybe more for coastal, offshore and lake, would be a cool feature to have


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

If you got the elite, SS will not work with it. 

If you fish sub 2' water 99% of the time, not worth it. Especially the Lowrance SS. The HB SI has much better usability in shallow water. I have the HB and use mine quite a bit in 3-6' of water.

I never fished any lakes around you but if you've been to Jordan, Shearon Harris, or Falls Lake and your local lakes are similar it would be worth it to have.


----------

